# A/c Reminder



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

While getting the trailer ready for the camping season, I pulled the A/C filters to clean them, the best way I found, throe them in the dishwasher!!! They came out like new!!!

I pulled the inside cover off the A/C unit and had a mounting bolt fall and hit me on the head, CHECK YOU A/C MOUNTING BOLTS!!! Three of mine were loose and the four dented my head! It is a simple 4 screws to get the cover off, and four 1/2" bolts to check. I think it would ruin anyones camping trip to have the A/C unit fly off on the road!!!

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also it can be a source for significant water leaks but do not over tighten them or that can cause problems also.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Also if you try to start the AC ans it pops the Circuit breaker check the condenser/evaporator fan these can get stuck while sitting for a long time and all it need is a quick turn by hand and it will break free. This is recommended by the manufacture and dealers make a easy profit with this one unless it is still under warranty.


----------

